# Michiana RC 1st Annual "King of the Road" Jan 27th!



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

*Hello, racers!*

Michiana RC (in Mishawaka, Indiana) will hold the first annual "King of the Road" on-road trophy race on January 27th, 2008.

*Time:* Sunday, January 27th. Doors open at 8:00am, racing starts at Noon

*Website: www.michianarc.com* All our information is there, including class rules, etc.

*Location: *Mishawaka, Indiana For directions: CLICK HERE 

*Track: *Track is 36' x 60'. Carpet is CRC Ozite (two seasons old). 

*General: *Three heats and a main. Re-sorts will be done after the second round. IFMAR qualifying in all classes. Scoring done with RC Scoring Pro software. Personal transponders are not only accepted, but recommended. We do have house transponders.

*Cost: *First class will be $15.00, second class $10.00, any additional class is $5.00.

*Registration: *We will do (and recommend) an advance registration. We will have the signup sheet available soon, and signup will be able to be done either online or in-person at the track. We will RESERVE PIT SPACE based on registrations. We have plenty of pit spaces available, both in two lofts, or on the track floor. We will begin registrations THIS FRIDAY. 

*Classes and Rules: *

*12th Scale Stock Advanced:* This class follows ROAR rules for all car specs. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 17.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit. 8 minute heats and mains.
*12th Scale Novice: *This is a Michiana RC Class that runs all the same rules as stock, but uses standard Mabuchi 540 motors. (We sell them at the track dirt-cheap) This class is intended for the novice racer. 5 minute heats and mains.
*Touring Car Stock Advanced: *This is a FOAM TIRE class (although rubber tires are permitted) Cars follow ROAR rules. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 13.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit, or LiPo batteries that fit the criteria listed HERE. 5 minute heats and mains.
*Stadium Truck Novice: *This is a Michiana RC class that runs on the carpet with full carpeted jumps & a tabletop. Foam tires are recommended (although rubber tires are permitted, but any SOFT knobbies must be ground down to a slick-like status) Trucks follow ROAR rules. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 13.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit, or LiPo batteries that fit the criteria listed HERE. 5 minute heats and mains. This is intended for the novice racer.
*Stadium Truck Stock Advanced: *This is a Michiana RC class that runs on the carpet with full carpeted jumps & a tabletop. Foam tires are recommended (although rubber tires are permitted, but any SOFT knobbies must be ground down to a slick-like status) Trucks follow ROAR rules. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 13.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit, or LiPo batteries that fit the criteria listed HERE. 5 minute heats and mains. This class usually has a competitive 1-2 lap separation, and is intended for advanced racers.
*Mini (18th Scale) Open: *This will be an open class for any mini car or truck. The class will race in an ON-ROAD configuration (no jumps). Scalpels, Xray's Mini, 18T's, and the like can run. Motors are open (brushed or brushless). Batteries are open to most anything. LiPo's, however, are NOT allowed in this class (no hard cases)
*General Note on Classes: *Often times, we get asked about "other" classes, such as Modified or 19 turn classes. We will purchase trophies for the above listed classes ONLY, as they will be personalized to the class. You ARE welcome to race a class not listed above. However, we MUST have a minimum of four to a class (for marshalling). If you show up with the only intention of runnnig, say, TC Modified- understand there is the possibility that you will NOT be racing. Keep that in mind, please. We'll do our best to accomidate you, but will adhere to the rules, and will not compromise (I.E., there MUST be four cars, we will NOT allow you to race in another class that's "close")
There is one more class that we may run- more details on that soon.

We will post more information, such as class sponsors, and more detailed information. Over the course of the week we'll "pretty up" this post, and add any additional info.

Stay Tuned!!!
Aaron, Pat, Melqui, Todd
Michiana RC Raceway


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Will there be weight limits enforced?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Will there be weight limits enforced?


Yes, we will have tech in-place. On club nights, our guys have been good about self-policeing, but for a trophy race, we will have it all in place, especially for the LiPo-powered cars, which will DEFINITELY need to add weight to conform to the existing rules.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

ToddFalkowski said:


> Yes, we will have tech in-place. On club nights, our guys have been good about self-policeing, but for a trophy race, we will have it all in place, especially for the LiPo-powered cars, which will DEFINITELY need to add weight to conform to the existing rules.


Thanks for the quick response. ROAR rules I assume? We'll see how many GR fellas we can get down there.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Thanks for the quick response. ROAR rules I assume? We'll see how many GR fellas we can get down there.


Absolutely, ROAR rules will apply, except when noted.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

DAMM I thought I would get those new CORALLY'S OUT J/K
Are you allowing the new 4600 In verious brands that Ernie hasn't brought up yet


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah, energ's. as well as other nimh in the 4500 - 4600 range.


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Todd this is Phil Zimmerman we are thinking of coming up for this friday race with my son and daughter. Just wanting to double check that the track is still at the town and country mall 2544 miracle lane


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

FASTPZ said:


> Hey Todd this is Phil Zimmerman we are thinking of coming up for this friday race with my son and daughter. Just wanting to double check that the track is still at the town and country mall 2544 miracle lane


Hey, Paul  going to start the smack talk now :thumbsup:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Phil, 

Yes, track is still there on Miracle lane... The information above has a link where you can do a Mapquest, etc...

I personally won't be there this week, but definitely be great to have you and the kids out there... (up in Boston for the boat show) Have fun!!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Ill see i might be comming up for this, what time do ya think it will be over with on sunday, by tuning rotors u mean i cant run the sintered rotor that comes in most newer brushless motors i run for trinity and i know there 13.5 comes with a sintered rotor would that be permitted?


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello, tcian...

Yes, the Trinity 13.5 will be permitted. Dropped you a PM...


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

tcian...we should be done around 6-7 depending on the crowd. We'll do our best to keep things moving.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Just wanted to tell ya'll...we'll now be hosting an exhibition race for the us vintage trans-am class. Check out their website for rules and join the fun!

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/index_new.html
All are welcome to participate!


----------



## upon3 (Mar 7, 2004)

The U.S. Vintage Trans Am Racing website is now live at *www.usvintagetransam.com*. There will be a handful of guys coming from the Chicago area to participate in this race, and we're all looking forward to showing you guys what this class is all about.

We are now allowing 17.5 brushless motors in the 4-cell T/A cars with a 4.0 FDR limit. This is one of the best classes in memory, guys. There is an *ongoing thread on RCtech* with a lot of photos and a lot of really great feedback and input from current racers. It's a perfect place for those old, dusty touring cars. 

See you all on the 27th!



doug


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

We now have the sign-up sheet posted on our website, the direct link is right...

http://www.michianarc.com/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=5&Itemid=29

there.

Signup early!!!


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks guys we had a great time friday nite racing with ya. Always fun to see some new racers and even some familiar old faces. Leah had a blast in the novice class even though we didn't get home until late with the long drive back home. Keep up the good work and see ya next time. the Zs


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Glad ya'll were able to make it. We'll see ya'll on the 27th. Looking foward to it!

Aaron


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Glad you guys could make it, Phil... Sorry I missed y'all....


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*Pre-Registration*

Hey guys..thought thought I'd mention a few things....

1. Track has free wireless internet access. This will give you PDF access to race times.

2. Track is providing lunch for ALL participating racers.

3. 1st 30 pre-entries get FREE Tshirts. (did I mention...FREE?)

4. Free practice on Saturday to all those that Pre-register

5. This will help us have less hassle for signups Sunday, thus making things run more smoothly.


The form located "here" is an editable PDF with an EMAIL button...it's that simple folks.

Seeya'll next weekend!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The Link to your editable PDF doesn't seem to be working.
I get this:
Not Found
The requested URL /index.php...gid=5&Itemid=29 was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/2.0.61 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.0.61 OpenSSL/0.9.7a mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 PHP/5.2.5 Server at www.michianarc.com Port 80


----------



## AChupp2 (Mar 20, 2007)

Try this:

http://www.michianarc.com/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=4&Itemid=29


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

How about posting a Pre-register list by class!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

I'll do a list this weekend sometime.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*Updated Link*

Updated link

Updated Link...

Here or

http://www.michianarc.com/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=5&Itemid=29

Working on list, but most of this is out of my head..all the registrations forms are at the track.  so this is what's in my head...well.... about the racing coming up anyway! :lol:


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, just sent my entry in. I gotta say, that's a slick way of signing up for a race.

Anyways, I know there'll be a couple of yahoos from GR there. Consider yourself warned...  :woohoo:


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds good, WarpWind... Always great to race with other racers!

Seven days and counting until the King Of The Road, it's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

WarpWind said:


> Well, just sent my entry in. I gotta say, that's a slick way of signing up for a race.


Glad ya'll can make it...seeya then.

also..just fyi on the form..this is the email we get..

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?> 
*-* <topmostSubform>
<Signup-Name>*Bill DeRuiter*</Signup-Name> 

<Signup-Email>*I hid this....*</Signup-Email> 

<Class1-name>*Bill DeRuiter*</Class1-name> 

<Class1-Class>*Stock 1/12th Scale*</Class1-Class> 

<Class1-freq>*DSM*</Class1-freq> 

<Class1-PT>*7600650*</Class1-PT> 

<Class2-name /> 

<Class2-PT /> 

<Class2-freq /> 

<Class2-Class /> 

<Class3-name /> 

<Class3-PT /> 

<Class3-freq /> 

<Class3-Class /> 

<Class4-name /> 

<Class4-Class /> 

<Class4-freq /> 

<Class4-PT /> 

</topmostSubform>

Later.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

That looks good to me. Is there any chance that I can add a second entry? I may have to dust off the stadium truck and bring it along.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah, just fill out another entry with "BOTH" classes, and I'll ignore the 1st one.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Ok guys..here's the pre-entry list as of Sunday night. I'll be taking pre-registrations through saturday. If ya have any questions please feel free to PM, leave a message here or email the name on the form.


Seya Sunday!!!

*12th scale Stock*
Aaron Cyrier
Todd Falkowski
Andrew Chupp
John Kissel
Phil Zimmerman
Phillip Zimmerman
Dustin Schriver
Andy Sarratore
Frank Connely
Bill DeRuiter
Ken Miller
Doug Carter

*12th scale **(Novice)*
Leah Zimmerman
Blue Walker
Zac Donathan
Noah Raymond

*Vintage Trans-am*
Aaron Cyrier
Frank Connely
Doug Carter
Dough Plench
Tommy H
Mike Harden
Nexus

*Touring Car*
Mike Jozwiak
Tim McIntyre
Andy Sarratore
Melqui Rodriguez
Frank Connely
Noah Raymond
Doug Carter

*Stadium Truck (Novice)*
Don Chupp
Mike Weaver
Austin Weaver

*Stadium Truck (Advanced)*
Aaron Cyrier
Andrew Chupp
Andy Sarratore
Ken Donathan
Zac Donathan

Based on the pre-entries..were going to have a good crowd!
Keep-em coming

Aaron


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

List updated as of 9:24am.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

So, who's gonna be the *King of the Road* this weekend?


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

What time does practice start on sat . And I need a spot Down stairs is that possible
Thanks fellas
Also are you racin Fri night

Team Corally, Fantom ,SMC, BSR, Novak
New castel beer Old Roy Dog food Planters peanuts :woohoo:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, spots on the main floor are available. I would suggest coming Saturday and reserving a spot.

Saturday practice, 8:00am till 8:00pm.
If it's not too much trouble, do a pre-regitration form..can be found "HERE"
if you pre-register, practice is free..otherwise were going to charge $5.00

Yes, we are racing Friday. Doors open at 5:00pm, racing at 7:00pm.
$13.00 1st class
$3.00 2nd class
$2.00 3rd class

See ya there!!!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Just checking to see if our entry came through your email? Thanks, Ron & Cory Ferguson


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Me Too


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

fergie said:


> Just checking to see if our entry came through your email? Thanks, Ron & Cory Ferguson


Ron, sorry, I did not get yours. when did you send it?


Conde, got yours and responded back to email you sent it from.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Updated list

12th scale Stock
Aaron Cyrier
Todd Falkowski
Andrew Chupp
John Kissel
Phil Zimmerman
Phillip Zimmerman
Dustin Schriver
Andy Sarratore
Frank Connely
Bill DeRuiter
Ken Miller
Doug Carter



12th scale (Novice)
Leah Zimmerman
Blue Walker
Zac Donathan
Noah Raymond

Vintage Trans-am
Aaron Cyrier
Frank Connely
Doug Carter



Touring Car
Mike Jozwiak
Tim McIntyre
Andy Sarratore
Melqui Rodriguez
Frank Connely
Noah Raymond
Doug Carter
Jeff Conde


Stadium Truck (Novice)
Don Chupp
Mike Weaver
Austin Weaver

Stadium Truck (Advanced)
Aaron Cyrier
Andrew Chupp
Andy Sarratore
Ken Donathan
Zac Donathan


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Aaron or Todd do you guys have any tires for the trans am class I found a old Bolink 1969 Z 28 body If I get it painted we''ll give it a try. 
Also any body looking for a Corally RDX carpet spec with 2 battery's ran through it 200.00 roller + xtras


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Aaron will know more on the tires & wheels... My concern would be the body, as I'm pretty sure it's not on the "approved" list (we're going by USVTARC rules) 

I'll find out from Doug....


----------



## upon3 (Mar 7, 2004)

The Bolinks are not on the approved list of bodies for Trans Am, because they are all 190mm and will be difficult fits over the wide tires with the offset wheels. We want this class to be a little more like old school "scale modeling," so tires sticking out of fenders isn't allowed.

That said, if you show up with one, you won't be turned away. 

It woldn't be my first choice for a body, though.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

There ya go, Conde... Bring it on! I'll let ya know about the wheels...


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Conde- we'll have extra wheels and tires tomorrow night... C'mon, you're covered.

:thumbsup:


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Ya I was woundering I had that body laying around. Their some Michiganders comin also. Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yep, we'll be there.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

*Updated list...*

*pre-registration list keeps growing. I KNOW there are more people out there that are coming, but have not filled out a form. Remember, 1st 30 to pre-register get a free Tshirt. (but please, wear one to the track till you get your freeby! Nobody wants to see anybody elses manboobs!  )*

*Seeya saturday for those that take-up the free practice!!!*

*Later.*

*12th scale Stock
*Aaron Cyrier
Todd Falkowski
Andrew Chupp
John Kissel
Phil Zimmerman
Phillip Zimmerman
Dustin Schriver
Andy Sarratore
Frank Connely
Bill DeRuiter
Ken Miller
Mike Slaughter
Doug Carter
Marty Miller
Ron Ferguson
Cory Ferguson

*12th scale*
*(Novice)*
Leah Zimmerman
Blue Walker
Zac Donathan
Noah Raymond

*Vintage Trans-am*
Aaron Cyrier
Frank Connely
Doug Carter
Tommy Heintzberger
Mike Hardin
Melqui Rodriguez
Pat Syson

*Touring Car*
Mike Jozwiak
Tim McIntyre
Andy Sarratore
Melqui Rodriguez
Frank Connely
Noah Raymond
Mike Slaughter
Doug Carter
Jeff Conde

*Stadium Truck (Novice)*
Don Chupp
Mike Weaver
Austin Weaver
Dillin Heintzberger

*Stadium Truck (Advanced)*
Aaron Cyrier
Andrew Chupp
Andy Sarratore
Ken Donathan
Zac Donathan
Tommy Heintzberger


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Aaron save me the big billboard one Please.
They havnt signed up yet their comin with me sat morning 
Roberto Lamonta stadium truck adv 12scale and mybe tourning
Fred Dills stadium truck adv. and 12th I think


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Not sure what you mean by billboard one...we'll have a dozen or so spaces on the floor. Seeya saturday.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Shirt size BIG BIGGER BIGEST . 
See you guys in the a.m, I need lotts of practice I havn't rac TC's since Cavalcade
And I have two new cars :woohoo:


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Sorry if this question has been answered early on this thread, but do we need to bring chairs?

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

If you have a chair, and it's easy to lug-in..wouldn't be a bad idea. table space shouldn't be a problem though, I'm bring some extra 6-footers from home as well as a couple others around the track.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Fort Wayne boys.....show 'em how its done.

Good luck to all


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Had a great time  Awesome hospitality and a fun group of guys. The Trans-Am classes looks fun, might have to check out the rules for it.

Todd, YGM


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Ken: YGM- right back at ya!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll have a full write-up tonight on the race. Nearly 80 entries came to tackle the course, but (from memory), here's your 2008 Kings of the Road!

Stadium Truck Novice: Donn Chupp
Stadium Truck Advanced: Aaron Cyrier
Buggy Advanced*: Blue Walker
12th Scale Novice: Lean Zimmerman
12th Scale Advanced: Ken Miller
Vintage Trans-Am: Mike Hardin

*Buggy wasn't one of the designated classes, but a few guys had them and wanted to run- winner got a gift certificate and a Burger King crown!

Again, I'll edit this tonight with a full write-up....


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Had a great time. You guys run a fantastic program and hope to see you again soon!!

Thanks, Ron & Cory


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Andrew and I had a bast. 
The Staff did a great job. 
The bull ring made for some fun, tight fast racing!!!


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry I didn't make it back.After practicing sat my car was doing well I wasn't whent home took a knap woke up sick as a dog . Sick enongh That I did'nt I GO SEE MY BUDDYS AT THE BAR SAT NIGHT..I think the Paragon got to me after being at Pete's all last weekend. I felt the same way sunday atfer his race. Time to try some other tire trackion stuff.
Belive me I was bummed the track was FUN


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Conde... I too get sick from Paragon sometimes (huge headaches, hangovers). I've found that (for me) it's exposure through the skin. I don't have problems if the smell is in the building, but by how much I get on my hands. I've switched to the blue paper shop towels so I can use them once and throw them out versus wiping over and over with a wet rag.... Might wanna look at that.... Hope it helps.

We did miss ya, though... Had a great time, good food... One helluva day!


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks I'll try it probally doing your tire's and eatting a ham sandwitch without wiping you hands proablly isn't a good thing.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

*Kings (and Queen) are Crowned!*
What a great day of racing at MRCR!

Seventy-five entrants took on the action track at MRCR to see who would be the King of the Road.

Road Course Class winners were:

*Tim McIntyre* in Touring Car Stock 

*Leah Zimmerman* in 12th Novice

*Ken "Miller Time" Miller* in 12th Stock Advanced

*Mike Hardin* in Vintage Trans-Am 

Stadium Class winners were:

*Donn Chupp* in Stadium Truck Novice

*Aaron Cyrier* in Stadium Truck Adv.
*
Blue Walker *in Buggy Advanced 

*
Stadium Truck Novice:* One of the larger groups of racers, the Novice drivers put on a great show. The C-Main saw young Justin Wade win, followed by Austin Weaver and Kevin Krutsch. The B-Main saw Sean Ransenberger take down the win, with Dillon Heintzberger taking second, and Dave Goodnight taking third. 

Stadium Truck Stock Advanced: The Top qualifier, Aaron Cyrier had his hands full in the hotly-contested Stadium Truck advanced class, where each week, anyone can take the win in this tight field. In the main, a four-way dogfight ensued between Aaron, Mike Schrager, and father & son duo Ken and Zac Donathan. A mistake by Aaron gave Mike the lead. Mike looked to be in good shape until a mistake turned the lead over to Aaron and Ken's battle. IN the end, Aaron took the win, followed by Ken Donathan and Mike Schrager. 

*Buggy Stock Advanced:* A new class to MRCR, the buggy class wasn't even on the schedule. But, five guys wanted to run 'em, so we let 'em loose. With his second TQ of the day, Blue Walker took the early lead and never looked back. New racer Ty Eby put in a great second place run, followed by Embassy RC's very own Rick Fisk. 

*Touring Car Stock:* Touring Car Stock seen some great competition battle it out. In the B-Main, Dave Raber took the win, followed by Zack Koester & Eric "ETowne" Towne. The A-Main saw TQ Tim McIntyre take off and never look back, cruising to victory. Rapid Competition's own Andrew Knapp took home a strong second place finish. Andy Serratore ran third for a better part of the race until dropping out, leaving Scott Smith and Mike Schrager to battle it out, with Scott taking third.

*12th Scale Novice:* A MRCR class, the 12th novice uses the 540 "silver can" motors. Qualifying was close between Blue Walker, Zac Donathan, and Leah Zimmerman. TQ Blue Walker took off early, but it didn't last, as Leah Zimmerman put her pink and white 12th scale out front, and kept it there for the win. Blue finished second, with Noah Raymond getting a solid third-place finish.
*
12th Scale Stock Advanced:* The largest field of the event, 20 cars came out to do battle. On a fast course, lap times dipped down into the 7.3's, with a 7.300 being fast lap of the day. In the C-Main, Andrew Chupp took the win, followed by Marty Miller and Dustin Schriver. The B-Main saw Brent Harpe take the win, followed by a good battle between Aaron Cyrier and Frank Connolly- which is how they finished. In the A-Main, TQ Ken Miller took off and never looked back. Ken took the win, followed by Lee Harpe and John Kissel. Second through seventh place were separated by less than five seconds!
*
Vintage Trans-Am: * A new class to MRCR, the Vintage Trans-Am series didn't disappoint the spectators, as the racing was fun to watch, and the vintage painted cars looked awesome! The passes, the hits, was a great show to watch. In the eight-car field, TQ Mike Hardin took the win driving his Mustang, followed by the Camaro of Tim McIntyre and the Cuda driven by Pat Syson. Highlight of the day was at the start of the main, "Brickhouse" played loudly, in honor of the classic American racing bricks on the track!

All of us at MRCR thank everyone that came out and supported the first running of the *King of the Road!* We'll do it again next year!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Scheduling this against a BRL weekend was a great Idea  Looking forward to next year. (just hope Leah is still in Novice, she looks hard to beat if she gets a fast motor)


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Gotta admit, that was kinda the thought behind it. We were gonna do it in November, but the temporary location we were at didn't warrant it. Last thing we wanted to do was schedule the same weekend as someone else, but we knew there were some 12th scalers out there that'd be evicted for the weekend... 

How 'bout that Leah? We may all be in trouble before we know it! We got a great group in our novice class, think 12th scale will be alive and well for a long time in northern Indiana!


----------



## ablueminium (Jun 22, 2004)

For those of you that where not able to make the King of the Road at MRCR, We have posted video of all the mains on our website. Enjoy.
M.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Driver interviews on the home page now.


----------

